# If you could choose one knife....



## sl2squeeze (Jan 17, 2008)

To defend yourself against someone who broke into your house, which one would it be?


----------



## tellner (Jan 17, 2008)

A bayonet on the end of my shotgun.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 18, 2008)

That's great! I was going to say:

My M7... on the end of my M590!!!

Barring that, I can't wait to use my Valiant Damascus Bolo on some Zombie/Mutant Biker/Sucker-stupid-enough-to-break-into-my-kids-window-in-the-night...


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 18, 2008)

you mean what would I choose if I could choose and chose not to grab a _real_ weapon (shotgun, AK, or glock)? 

hmm...probably a Bagwell bowie or a machete.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll have to jump on the bayonet bandwagon myself.

But if I had too there is a K-Bar pretty close to my bed.


----------



## kailat (Jan 18, 2008)

For a long range attack: my bolo,machette..

 if it were a close range situation:  Def my karambit  : )


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 18, 2008)

My trusty Spyderco Police knife.  It's in my pocket at almost all times, of course!


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 18, 2008)

Since my apartment is pretty small, the fight would be in pretty close range. I'd go with the 6 1/2" blade length version of the Bram Frank Abaniko.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2008)

tellner said:


> A bayonet on the end of my shotgun.



A bayonet on a _shotgun_...hmmm, "If you have a _bay-o-net_ on the end of your shotgun, you just might be a redneck." 

It depends on lots of things, but we have a fairly spacious house and so a machete (or bolo) comes to mind. For close quarters I too like a kerambit.


----------



## kailat (Jan 18, 2008)

"great minds think alike"  ; )

BOLO(machete): Medium to long range tool,  in suffice to using an edged weapon for any given self defense situation you want to A) disarm, difuse, or simply disolve the given threat.  
At first glance a crazed lunatik with a machete in his hand is enough to disolve most sitations.  Whats more is a crazed lunatik with knowledge of said edged weapon he / she is weilding.  

 I live in a small / medium 2 bedroom apartment and I have frickin blades hanging everywhere in almost every single room.. (yes seriously) It's my pad and being single I can do that.  LOL  when i was married I was never allowed to have these things all over like I wanted...  ANYWAY, so seeing how majority are bolo, khukri, keris, and my advid display of japanese swords all over... I would have many to choose from.

KARAMBIT: CLOSE range implemented tool, in suffice to using an edged weapon for self defense in all reality this one comes to great mind, mainly because i carry one almost at all times.  As im an advit karambit collector I carry the tactical folder type, BOTH TRAINING and LIVE (yes i carry both daily).  NOT to mention one of my living room walls has about 5 karambits attached to it...(so im wierd big deal, who isnt)

LAW ENFORCEMENT USE:  LIVE TACTICAL FOLDER KARAMBIT (for the chances I have to rely on a serious tool to do a serious job)

SELF DEFENSE USE:  GIVEN the situation depending on if its a job or decison to use deadly force or not..  For the NON-LETHAL Decision to use self defense I choose to carry a tactical folding (Trainer blade) karambit.. ( The danged thing is.. I'd love to get more of these.. But I think they stopped making them..)  AWESOME FOR NON-LETHAL SELF DEFENSE.. Looks real, feels real and hides real, IT IS REAL, just don't have a sharp edge..  So in turn I carry both one in each pocket depending on what situation I'd ever have to partake in...

 ( TO DATE)  I've used the trainer in self-defense to control a semi-violent offender only once and it worked out lovely... Upon opening and applying it the offender "FROZE" thiking it was a real blade and it allowed just enough time to thrust into a joint lock to cuff the sap!!!  I LOVE IT!!!!

NOTE*   If anyone has the knowhow or knowledge it would defenitly behoove you to market some inexpensive tactical folding training karambits for law enforcement and security personell...  JUST an FYI


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 18, 2008)

If I could choose one knife... I would choose what all my Chinese sifu's call a knife... A Dao


----------



## tellner (Jan 18, 2008)

You've spoken of it. It can't be the Eternal Dao


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 18, 2008)

This...

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58648

But that is just because I can't wait to put it to good use!


----------



## Traditionalist (Jan 18, 2008)

SFC JeffJ said:


> I'll have to jump on the bayonet bandwagon myself.
> 
> But if I had too there is a K-Bar pretty close to my bed.


 
I agree. Its sharp, sturdy, excellent made and Marine approved. I would definitely have a k-bar, matter of fact I have one laying beside my bed.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 18, 2008)

It is very hard to argue against a bayonet off of either an assault rifle or a shotgun. (Yes MJS many of us have this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and no I would not consider myself a redneck)  However, the bayonet would only probably come into play if the firearm malfunctioned.  I think the OP was looking for just a knife in general and in that instance I have heard some great suggestions here from everyone.  It will definately be a personal preferance based on your training and skill set.  For myself if it is knife only then a push dagger in the house is decidedly dangerous and probably first choice.  Almost impossible to disarm and designed for one thing.  Definately a close quarter tool if there ever was one.  A machete or longer knife may have issue's so for in close work something with a point is a must.  Just my 02. on the matter.

I have added a link to my Blog that also talks about knive's in general but you have to scroll down a bit.
http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/page/2/


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 18, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> For myself if it is knife only then a push dagger in the house is decidedly dangerous and probably first choice. Almost impossible to disarm and designed for one thing. Definately a close quarter tool if there ever was one.


Good call, didn't think about a PD.


----------



## tellner (Jan 18, 2008)

Other than the bayonet, whatever comes to hand. As long as it is sharp enough and can cut and stab without my hand riding down onto the blade it really doesn't matter very much. The important thing is that it be in my hand and I get close enough to use it. The chef's knife will do about the same job as the Randall or the kerambit. That's the reality. Most of the particulars about exactly what sort of steel and particular geometry and all the rest take (at best) distant fifth or sixth place. 

Oh, there are things I like and things that are really cool. But in the kind of situation we're talking about those don't make enough difference to really matter. Hold onto blunt end. Put sharp end into the other guy. Repeat until done. Don't let him do the same thing to me.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 19, 2008)

tellner said:


> You've spoken of it. It can't be the Eternal Dao



Huh. That sure was some sharp _*cheese*_!


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh, & I very much like my Cold Steel Recon Tanto


----------



## arnisador (Jan 19, 2008)

I love the look of the tanto, and for some things it's great. But overall it's never "felt" as good as it "looked"--I prefer something with a bit more curve.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 19, 2008)

My CS Recon Tanto is one of my favorite production knives. It doesn't come close to comparing to my Hartsook ODA, but if I had to go production, that would be a good choice.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 20, 2008)

My Chicago Cutlery Butcher knife.

"But your honor, I didnt think, I was panicked so I just grabbed a kitchen knife and started swinging and hoped he wouldnt kill me" sounds a lot more believable than "Well, I was panicked so I grabbed this awesome combat knife, I bought just for this purpose, and started swinging and hoped he didnt kill me"

Yeah... did I say that online?  Damn, I can't use that defense anymore.


----------



## tellner (Jan 20, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> My Chicago Cutlery Butcher knife.
> 
> "But your honor, I didnt think, I was panicked so I just grabbed a kitchen knife and started swinging and hoped he wouldnt kill me" sounds a lot more believable than "Well, I was panicked so I grabbed this awesome combat knife, I bought just for this purpose, and started swinging and hoped he didnt kill me"
> 
> Yeah... did I say that online?  Damn, I can't use that defense anymore.



Your claim of self defense rests on your *reasonable fear* of death or serious injury. If you say you were in a blind panic you have just cut the legs out from under your own case. But you're headed in the right direction. "He burst into the house with what looked like a gun in his hand. I was afraid he was going to kill me, so I grabbed the first big knife I could find and defended myself," might be a little better way to phrase it. And it's got the advantage of being true.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 20, 2008)

For the record, you don't say **** without your lawyer; he/she'll tell you how to phrase it! :asian:


----------



## tellner (Jan 20, 2008)

There are some things which it is good to say police. If your attacker isn't there any longer give them a description. If you're hurt - and you might be without knowing it - tell them that you are hurt and need to go to the hospital. Tell them that you were attacked and had to defend yourself. And thank them for showing up. The police seldom talk to people who are happy to see them.

Beyond that, yeah. Samson slew the Philistines with the jawbone of an ***. There's no need to do oneself in with the same weapon


----------



## pstarr (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd choose my Bowie.  Actually, I have several - made a couple of them myself.  Then the ***hole could appreciate the workmanship just before he eats all 14" of the blade...


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jan 22, 2008)

Cold Steel SRK.  No, it just sounds cool.  Machete for me.  I've always wondered how effective a frozen trout would be.


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Feb 25, 2008)

All depends on where in the home and what the situation is and if one of my guns is not close enough.

I have a cold steel SRK I like, and a CS LTC Kukri.
I carry a CRK&T Casper/Pulkowski folder and a little hand made claw blade.
And I dont rule out kitchen knives either, I have to that are sickeningly sharp.

I am thinking of ordering a workable copy of the Roman Meinz pattern Gladus and a Pugio (Dagger) from a custom maker in Pa.
I am a big Rome buff and think it would be nice to have a Gladus and Pugio hanging on the wall in the living room, right over where I tend to sit.
The Gladus killed alot of people and it's a nice design, actually feels good when I do patterns from Pekiti Tarsi, as well as stabbing. ( I have played with a reproduction but have yet to buy one.)
A Gladus in my right and a Pugio on my left would be a nasty thing to face in the confines of my living room.


----------



## chinto (Feb 25, 2008)

hmm got so many.. a bolo from the PI is nice, got a pair of swords, kbar, basilard dagger... kukuri ... bayonet for an M1 garand.. all handy and all good and sharp.. so which ever was closer provably.. but then the 12 gage shot gun with the 12 inch bladed  M1 bayonet on it.. first choice..   hmm could i be a red neck ???


----------



## Topeng (Feb 28, 2008)

If it came down to it, a chopstick or pencil would work. I've got a fixed blade kerambit by the bed and a tanto on the dresser.
Downstairs I would have to put Chef Tony's word to the test on those knives I bought off of TV. Those things look more like weapons than kitchen tools to begin with.
One knife: The most intimidating I can find. A display sword will still do damage.


----------



## SeanKerby (Apr 20, 2008)

BTTT....The Strider AR in my nightstand, or the Greyman in the spare room. Honestly, I think I'd even use the FX Vader lightsaber, cause while their thinking "WTF" I'm hitting them with the M4 or the Kimber in my other hand.:EG:


----------



## exile (Apr 20, 2008)

I now have a CS Recon Tanto, which I got for a relative song ($70 plus some change) from TheBladeShop. Paul's excellent advice notwithstanding, I'd have a hard time sneaking a three-figure knife through the Screening Process&#8212;'??? _What_ did you spend $350 on??? ... a _knife???!!!_...' So for the sake of peace in the family, one sometimes has to compromise (and plot out strategy for down the line...) The CS RT feels as if it would slice the knob off our front door if I swung it down hard enough the right way, and it has a very nasty look to it that would I suspect give the hypothetical home invader reason to maybe crawl back out the window he came in through... especially after being hit in the face with one or more of the shuriken I've accumulated and keep handy, indoors or out. I mean, the OP asks about bladed weapons, and throwing stars sure count, eh? :lol:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 21, 2008)

exile said:


> I now have a CS Recon Tanto, which I got for a relative song ($70 plus some change) from TheBladeShop. Paul's excellent advice notwithstanding, I'd have a hard time sneaking a three-figure knife through the Screening Process'??? _What_ did you spend $350 on??? ... a _knife???!!!_...' So for the sake of peace in the family, one sometimes has to compromise (and plot out strategy for down the line...) The CS RT feels as if it would slice the knob off our front door if I swung it down hard enough the right way, and it has a very nasty look to it that would I suspect give the hypothetical home invader reason to maybe crawl back out the window he came in through... especially after being hit in the face with one or more of the shuriken I've accumulated and keep handy, indoors or out. I mean, the OP asks about bladed weapons, and throwing stars sure count, eh? :lol:


 
Hey Exile that is a good knife and the best thing about it if it does get damaged then you are only out $70.


----------



## exile (Apr 21, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Exile that is a good knife and the best thing about it if it does get damaged then you are only out $70.



Truethat _is_ something to consider... aggressive use of a very expensive knife is something that I don't like to think about. With a Randall, say... you wait three years and shell out X thousand dollars and probably wind up being too worried about keeping it in mint condition to actually _use_ the thing. I'll bet an awful lot of those knives, or maybe most of them, sit around in collector's cases...


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 21, 2008)

exile said:


> you wait three years and shell out X thousand dollars and probably wind up being too worried about keeping it in mint condition to actually _use_ the thing. I'll bet an awful lot of those knives, or maybe most of them, sit around in collector's cases...


Very true...for a hard use knife that won't break your heart if it gets damaged, you can't beat Cold Steel, Jeff Randall's RAT series, or the tried-and-true Ka-Bar.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Apr 21, 2008)

My K-bar TDI.


----------



## exile (Apr 21, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> Very true...for a hard use knife that won't break your heart if it gets damaged, you can't beat Cold Steel, Jeff Randall's RAT series, or the tried-and-true Ka-Bar.



The Ka-Bar I knew about, but not the Randall RATthanks for the pointer, ktx!


----------

